# Venison snack sticks



## 73saint (Nov 11, 2019)

Did a 25lb batch of venison snack sticks.  First deer on the ground was a big old doe, and I am going on a week long hunt in Missouri, so I wanted some goodies for the trip.  Here we go.







started out with 12.5 lbs of venison, 10lbs of pork from a Boston butt, and 2.5 lbs of bacon ends from my home made bacon supply. I was also using PS Seasonings Tex Mex mix. I’ve been enjoying their blends lately.
A while back I bought a #32 Cabelas 1.5 hp grinder from a friend.  It is a beast.  Well same guy let me borrow his mixer and lem 25 lb electric stuffer.





This equipment made the job a whole lot easier until I had to clean it in my little old sink!!
















the stuffing part really took a lot of patience. Even though it’s a lot easier having the electric, I still had my hands full so not a lot of pics during this phase.
Now I had to hunt this weekend, so I refrigerated the sausages over the weekend, and smoked them on my Lang Sunday evening.
I used hickory chunks and hickory pellets.  I ran 100 for 1st hour, bumped to 150 the next 4 hours, then up to 175 until my sticks hit 150/155 internal.  About 5.5 hrs total.  





here they are initially at 100, while I was drying them off.





And here they are right before I pulled them.


























really happy with how these came out. Smoky, spicy and a really good snap.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 11, 2019)

Look like a nice batch...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 11, 2019)

Yes sir your hunting camp is going to be very happy. Nice job fine looking snack sticks.

Warren


----------



## creek bottom (Nov 11, 2019)

Those look fantastic! Nice work!


----------



## xray (Nov 11, 2019)

Those look good, nice color!


----------



## Hardwood (Nov 11, 2019)

Those look great, i get alot of what the processor calls polish venison


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 11, 2019)

We might even have room in one of our Redneck Blinds depending on how many snack sticks you bring haha.  Your snack sticks look great...LIKE!

I am making 4.1 pounds (wet weight) of venison jerky right now for the same reason.  Saved the last 2 roasts for that.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 11, 2019)

Looks good . Depending on what county you're hunting in , you have to take the deer to a CWD testing site . Good luck .


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2019)

I just had a small rack 4 point walk across my back yard about an hour ago----How many of those Beautiful Sticks do you have left???  Slurp-------
Nice Job Saints Fan!!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## 73saint (Nov 11, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Look like a nice batch...


Thanks Winterrider!


HalfSmoked said:


> Yes sir your hunting camp is going to be very happy. Nice job fine looking snack sticks.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren, I enjoy sharing so I hope they are!


creek bottom said:


> Those look fantastic! Nice work!


Thanks creek!


xray said:


> Those look good, nice color!


Thanks X-ray I was happy w the color they got for sure!


sticky fingers said:


> Those look great, i get alot of what the processor calls polish venison


 thanks!


uncle eddie said:


> We might even have room in one of our Redneck Blinds depending on how many snack sticks you bring haha.  Your snack sticks look great...LIKE!
> Thanks uncle eddie!  I’ll bring all that I’ve got in exchange for a place to hunt that’s for sure!  They are pretty tasty but I’m still working on them.
> I am making 4.1 pounds (wet weight) of venison jerky right now for the same reason.  Saved the last 2 roasts for that.


I’m making  jerky too, Korean bbq hope it comes out ok. 


chopsaw said:


> Looks good . Depending on what county you're hunting in , you have to take the deer to a CWD testing site . Good luck .


thanks chop, what’s funny is my fraternity brother lives in ofallon, that’s where we are staying Thursday night.  


Bearcarver said:


> I just had a small rack 4 point walk across my back yard about an hour ago----How many of those Beautiful Sticks do you have left???  Slurp-------
> Nice Job Saints Fan!!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Hahaha!  Thanks Bear, I’ve got a bunch.  Bit of a cold so my taste buds aren’t good enough to enjoy them right now.  I’m saving them!!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 11, 2019)

73saint said:


> thanks chop, what’s funny is my fraternity brother lives in ofallon, that’s where we are staying Thursday night.


Wow , no kidding . I'm 3 miles north of 70  off Hwy 79 . I'll be heading to St. James sometime Friday  ,  hunt thru Monday .


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2019)

Looks like your set for a while!
Good looking sticks!
Al


----------



## 73saint (Nov 12, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks like your set for a while!
> Good looking sticks!
> Al


Thanks Al!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 20, 2019)

73S, Nice job on those snack sticks, they look delicious!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 23, 2019)

Good looking stuff right there... 

now to step it up to the next level... try using natural sheep casings the next time... they take a little more finess but the final results are well worth it...  when I use them I'll call that batch "The Limited Version" ...   LOL


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 27, 2019)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Good looking stuff right there...
> 
> now to step it up to the next level... try using natural sheep casings the next time... they take a little more finess but the final results are well worth it...  when I use them I'll call that batch "The Limited Version" ...   LOL


That's what I prefer to use, 19-21mm sheep casings but they are pricey and a PITA to work with but I like em.

HT


----------



## mikejonson (Nov 27, 2019)

That looks great.


----------



## illini40 (Jan 2, 2020)

Sorry that I’m late to the party on these. Great job - those looks awesome!

Curious - do these have a cure in them? I’m intrigued and trying to learn.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 2, 2020)

illini40 said:


> Curious - do these have a cure in them? I’m intrigued and trying to learn.



Illini ...  I would hope he does as that is a must to cook in those low of temps ... Cure #1 would be the proper cure for this procedure ...


----------



## 73saint (Jan 3, 2020)

illini40 said:


> Sorry that I’m late to the party on these. Great job - those looks awesome!
> 
> Curious - do these have a cure in them? I’m intrigued and trying to learn.


illini I am sorry I just saw your question, and yes, they have cure #1 in them...


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 16, 2020)

what did you use for heat source to get the consistent temp? and what did you use for the poles to hang them on?


----------



## 73saint (Jan 16, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> what did you use for heat source to get the consistent temp? and what did you use for the poles to hang them on?


for the poles I bought wooden dowels from Home Depot and they fit perfectly.  Didn't even have to cut them.

I've gotten really good at maintaining low temps in my Lang.  The key is lump charcoal and wood chunks.  I start with a chimney full of lump, get it hot and add to the firebox.  Then I just add small amounts of lump as well as wood chunks and that seems to work perfectly.


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 16, 2020)

73saint said:


> for the poles I bought wooden dowels from Home Depot and they fit perfectly.  Didn't even have to cut them.
> 
> I've gotten really good at maintaining low temps in my Lang.  The key is lump charcoal and wood chunks.  I start with a chimney full of lump, get it hot and add to the firebox.  Then I just add small amounts of lump as well as wood chunks and that seems to work perfectly.


thanks, I too had to use coal and chopped pecan log slivers basically.  I did a bologna run that took 18.5 hrs. a couple weeks ago and pretty much needed to keep adding light coal every 30 min or so to keep the temp between 160-170 but mine is only a 60D


----------



## 73saint (Jan 16, 2020)

18.5 hours at that low a temp?  Man, that's a lot of fuel I bet!  How did the bologna turn out?


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 16, 2020)

73saint said:


> 18.5 hours at that low a temp?  Man, that's a lot of fuel I bet!  How did the bologna turn out?


made a full batch and have half a stick left.  gave a bunch away for people to try  as it isnt very common out here.  everyone liked it.  I have enough seasoning for another 25 pounds so just need time.  Yeah i was chopping logs at 2 am like a tweeker in the back yard trying to make them small as not to spike too bad


----------

